# Gun Laws in Illinois & Iowa



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll be going to Chicago (workshop) by way of Des Moines (family) at the end of the month. I was just wondering if I should take any guns. I know Texas doesn't have reciprocity with either Iowa or Chicago, but I don't know if I'd be in trouble just for having a handgun in my RV.

My wife thinks it ironic that I now have my CHL, and can carry in every state we will be driving through, except for the two states where we will be stopping and staying. 

Thanks, for any info.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Iran into and through Chicago for years, and always had a gun. I didn't tell anybody, and nobody asked.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Actually, that's what I figured I'd do. I mostly wanted to know how much trouble I'd be in with a weapon in the RV. 

I'm not going to carry, considering who will be at the workshop, even though that would be the smart thing to do in while walking through downtown Chicago.

WM


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

To be legal in Illinois, you have to have the gun unloaded in a closed case.
Only criminals and cops are carrying here.
Most of Illinois is pretty concervative, but Daley and his lapdog Blagogervich control everything..... bummer.:smt022


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

MMMike said:


> To be legal in Illinois, you have to have the gun unloaded in a closed case.
> Only criminals and cops are carrying here.
> Most of Illinois is pretty concervative, but Daley and his lapdog Blagogervich control everything..... bummer.:smt022


Unloaded in a case: I can handle that. Thanks,

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Check this site to be sure of current law. http://www.packing.org/
I moved from Iowa in January and they are not very gun friendly and the Land of Lincoln is worse. Specially in Chicago.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Check this site to be sure of current law. http://www.packing.org/
> I moved from Iowa in January and they are not very gun friendly and the Land of Lincoln is worse. Specially in Chicago.


Terrific link. I'd seen the link posted before, but this is the first time I've ever had reason to use it.

Looks like my handgun gets to go with me. It just has to disappear and hide in its case while I'm either Iowa or Illinois.

WM


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

not sure about those 2 states but do know that several states a RV is considered a mobile home except the drivers area that would need to be looked at


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Illinois law simply states that nonresidents are exempt from the Firearm Owner's Identification Card requirement as long as the firearms are unloaded and enclosed in a case, andwho are licensed or registered to possess a firearm in their resident state.

Iowa law allows one to carry or transport an unloaded pistol or revolver in a vehicle inside a closed and fastened container or securely wrapped package, or to transport an unloaded pistol or revolver inside a cargo or luggage compartment where it is not readily accessible to anyone riding in the vehicle. They also have a separate clause for motorhomes, but that won't apply to my Fifth Wheel.

Thanks,

WM


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

"...I moved from Iowa in January and they are not very gun friendly and the Land of Lincoln is worse. Specially in Chicago..."

Not sure that's entirely true. I live in Iowa and while there are counties that are more difficult than some to acquire a CC permit, comparatively speaking Iowa is IMHO a "moderately" gun friendly state. Although I guess it depends on how you define "gun friendly". However, to the best of my knowledge it only has reciprocity with Missouri. If you do not have a CC permit then you do need to convey the weapon as Wandering Man states. And you are correct...Illinois is much less gun friendly than Iowa, especially when it comes to concealed carry.:smt011


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Chicago is like Nazi Germany when it comes to guns. I'd be careful.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

bambam said:


> "...I moved from Iowa in January and they are not very gun friendly and the Land of Lincoln is worse. Specially in Chicago..."
> 
> Not sure that's entirely true. I live in Iowa and while there are counties that are more difficult than some to acquire a CC permit, comparatively speaking Iowa is IMHO a "moderately" gun friendly state. Although I guess it depends on how you define "gun friendly". However, to the best of my knowledge it only has reciprocity with Missouri. If you do not have a CC permit then you do need to convey the weapon as Wandering Man states. And you are correct...Illinois is much less gun friendly than Iowa, especially when it comes to concealed carry.:smt011





DennyCrane said:


> Chicago is like Nazi Germany when it comes to guns. I'd be careful.


I think its all Al Capone's fault. One guy gets a little carried away with his guns and the rest of us have to suffer.

:smt067

WM


----------

